# Check this out!



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

I saw this advertised on the mens channel. www.trophyscore.net. It lets you score your deer from a game cam photo. It works too!


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

hell a guy can do that by just looking at the photos....sounds dinda like a waste of money..?? A guy should be able to get within 5 or so inches by simply looking at the photos......thats close enough for me. rippoffff.


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

Well you ae better than myself and most of my buddies we get some right but I have missed a few also. I agree if I can see them on the hoof I get close and I guide hunters all the time. But a picture will fool ya some time. To each his own.


----------

